
Unbounded Robotics UBR-1 Now Available for Pre-Order - spectruman
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/industrial-robots/unbounded-robotics-ubr-1-now-available-for-preorder#.U1AqcL1jNmM.hackernews
======
tlb
I've seen them in Unbounded's lab. They're very well made: the team has a
great deal of experience building mobile robots that work reliably.

[Disclosure: I'm an investor]

